# The storm that passed us last night



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We were very fortunate last night that the storm that passed through didn’t do serious damage. I haven’t figured out how to add pictures yet🤦‍♂️


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s good news Tom. I just touch the little paper clip in the tool bar and go from there.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Tag said:


> I haven’t figured out how to add pictures yet


Drag and drop pics into your message window.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Indeed Mother Nature still does what she wants regardless of how much we love her.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m not sure if it was the same cell or not but we ended up with some pretty good rain out of it. Which we needed badly. I think we’ve been in a drought for 20 years lol. I’m curious when that just becomes the new normal.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This one intrigued me


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

There was a tornado close by, but thankfully it never hit the ground


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Wow those are amazing pictures Tag, glad you're safe. Those look like an emoticon nightmare, Pareidolia is a wonderful thing 😀


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Some awesome pics!


----------

